# Goat Pen



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

About a month ago I looked out my kitchen window and a goat was walking by. All efforts to locate previous owner have failed, so I now own a very affectionate goat who thinks she is a dog (and tries to come into the house). She appears to be a Boar-crossed with a Spanish goat. For the moment she is calling my garden home, but will be evicted come spring. So I need to build a goat enclosure. Eventually I hope to have a friend for her, but no plans to go into the goat business, though I do live in goat country. I own 20 acres of rocks. I am wondering if building her a 3 sided rock shelter is an okay idea? Should I pour concrete or just build it on a pile of rocks? What is the minimum size enclosure needed for 2 goats? Long term plans are to get some chickens too. Can I put a chicken coup in the same area with the goat or will I need to build another fenced area for the chickens? P.S. a friend insisted I name her so she is now called “Lawn Mower”.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:wave: Hi and congrats on your free goat :stars: I wish a nice boer would stroll up my drive! lol!!

I think what you have in mind for the enclosure would work great--as long at the rock sides did not make the enclosure to chilly? Re: the amount of room--we have a buck pen that houses 2 buck boys and 1 wether. It is about 30 to 40 feet long and about 70 feet deep. It is perfect for the three of them. There is room for two eating areas, a 8x4ft house, a platform to climb and play on and various other goat thing-ies. They love it and they pop around and play all day-chasing each other and hoping up on things.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi There, and congratulations on your new, free goatie! What a nice gift from the Universe! :laugh: I have two roosters in with my goats, and they all get along just fine -- in fact, one of my goaties has really befriended one of the roos and they hang out together a lot. It's sweet :wink: And about your goat pen, your idea sounds great, just make sure the sides/walls are at least 4 ft high so the goat(s) cannot jump onto and over and then get out. You dont want Mower to wander up someone elses' driveway! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome to TGS!

Well congrats on the new goat!  I'm having a hard time picturing a goat shelter made out of rocks. It'd be pretty easy to build a little 3 sided shelter out of 4 posts and plywood with plywood and tin on the top, but if you can make a nice rock shelter that works too. If I did that, i'd want to make sure it's really steady, cementing it would be good. Goats love to climb and rub on things so that will help brace it.

A chicken coop can be in the same area probably. Goats and chickens seem to get along just fine. :thumb:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I appreciate it. If I end up making her a rock house, I would use mortar. Right now I am working at cleaning up the area where her enclosure is going to be. Everyone agrees my girl was probably born last spring, and hopefully by this spring somebody will have a kid they are trying to get rid of who will make a nice companion for Lawn Mower.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: They always do much better in pairs...glad you'll be getting her a buddy.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Be sure to post pictures of her cool enclosure when you get it done! We would love to see it!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I will be sure to try and remember to share some pictures. 

P.S. Wednesday drove to the biggest town near me (hour drive away) with a Wal-Mart and vet care. After asking around I found a large animal vet clinic and was able to talk to a vet tech who advised me to give my healthy looking girl (based on photo) a vaccination, CDT, which I did yesterday. First time in my life I have given anything a shot.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome!!
 Good for you(re:the shot)! I hope it went well. 
M.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

After a tiny bit of effort I succeeded in giving her the shot. The hard part was she kept turning around and looking up at me, making it quite difficult to grab the skin on her back half. I swear, I have a dog with horns.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what are you doing mummy?! that looks interesting, can I try?... lol....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to goat ownership.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... on giving her a first shot...it gets easier each time... :thumb: when she turns back to look at you... tell her... it is for he own good.... :wink: 

Wait til they do the screaming thing... like you are killing them....I have some youngsters.. that will scream ...even before I even poke them...I tell them...I haven't even injected you yet, LOL :laugh: Some can be quite funny :laugh: ...although there are some shots that do burn...but we still have to give it... Warming up the stuff in the syringe helps....just cup your hand around it... switching back and forth from hand to hand... until it gets a bit warmed ..by your body heat....It will burn less.... :greengrin: 

You are a good goat momma...... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

